# Best wax to use on your car



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

+1 on durability of Meguiar's NXT Gen 2.0 wax. It goes away fairly quickly. 

NXT Gen 2.0 is good when teamed with regular California duster action and Quick Detailer. I am gonna try some other wax after this Meguiar purchase.


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

Try your favorite wax and follow up with Eagle one wax as you dry about once a month. This seems to me the best of both worlds, a great shine and high durability without a lot of extra maintenance. I wax twice a year and use wax as your dry once a month when I wash the car. Just spray it on and wipe it off. It makes life easy.


----------



## c.dude (Feb 4, 2008)

Isn't there is a Dupont coating available ?

I had got this done for my motorcycle which lasted for a year


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

I've read many posts about waxes. Everyone seems to think Zaino is a miracle wax. I finally tried it. Not overly impressed. Over rated and expensive. I still favor Einzett Glanz Wax. Comes off easy with no residue. Klasse AIO sucked big time. Too hard to get off. When comes to waxes, I consider three things.
Shine, durabilaty, and how easy it comes off. Einzett did the best for me.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I use Griot's stuff and I am happy with it. I use a an orbital polisher to put it on though, and that might make a difference in wax selection.

I just started using a spray on wax (also from Griot's) between waxing after washing. Greatest product ever - keeps the smooth feel on the paint and extends the wear of the more durable wax underneath by quite a bit.


----------



## WhoozYaDaddy (Dec 31, 2007)

rwg said:


> I use Griot's stuff and I am happy with it. I use a an orbital polisher to put it on though, and that might make a difference in wax selection.


Orbital buffers make a HUGE difference on any wax.


----------



## 800dog (Jan 2, 2008)

If durability is your main concern, use a wax and follow up with a sealant. Go to autopia.org for answers.


----------



## carsnoceans (Oct 13, 2007)

800dog said:


> If durability is your main concern, use a wax and follow up with a sealant. Go to autopia.org for answers.


I thought wax would act as a sealant on the polish, no?


----------



## Easy_Now (Oct 31, 2007)

800dog said:


> If durability is your main concern, use a wax and follow up with a sealant. Go to autopia.org for answers.


You usually top a sealant with a wax. Wash - Clay - Wash/Dry - Polish - Seal - LSP (Last step protection - Wax). Another option Wash - Clay - Wash/Dry - Polish - Seal or Wax


----------



## 800dog (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy_Now said:


> You usually top a sealant with a wax. Wash - Clay - Wash/Dry - Polish - Seal - LSP (Last step protection - Wax). Another option Wash - Clay - Wash/Dry - Polish - Seal or Wax


You are absolutely correct. Battling a head cold and not thinking very clearly. I use pinnacle signature series two on top of a sealant. Looks great lasts long! Use aquawax or pinnacle crystal mist between washing/waxing. About once a week. Not a daily driver.


----------



## Gopher2k (May 31, 2007)

On my silver car, I like dropping a layer or two of Colonite 845 and topping with Natty's Red. 

Note: Thats usually after multiple layers of an acrylic sealant (klasse twins or werkstatt).

There is no such thing as "best" when it comes to waxes and prices are NOT necessarily an indicator either. Just because you spend $5,000.00 on a fancy tub of wax doesn't mean you or your friends will be able to tell a difference between it and a $60 tub of Souveran.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

I use P21S and it seems to last forever. Even through the 486" of snow this ski season.

Cheers


----------



## DannyBoy98 (Sep 27, 2005)

I just bought p21s 100% carnauba…I was a little hesitant on spending $50, but it was well worth it! Two thin coats and not one swirl when looking at any angle it in direct sunlight. I was impressed when I applied the regular p21s, but this stuff brings it to another level. The applicator kinda sucks…the only good thing about it is that it fits directly into the can. One thin coat, BUFF BY HAND (save those fancy machines for your significant other) with a quality micro fiber towel, fine side first, then fluffy side…wait a day and repeat. A good quick detailer (silicone free) and your paint will never look better.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

I must eat crow from my eariler post regarding Zaino. I washed an used Zaino Z2 last week. I was not overly impressed with the shine. Well, I washed my car today (a week later) and couldn't believe my eyes. The soap and water just ran off and after I dried it, the shine was better than after waxing last week. The water didn't really bead on the car, it just flowed off. I'm now impressed. Nice stuff.


----------

